# Petition:/vote 4 report button



## stänz (1. Januar 2008)

So ich möchte hier dazu aufrufen einen report butten bei den gegensatänden hinzuzufügen,dass mit den ganzen privat server items nervt echt ganz schön.

vll könnte man es so machen dass bei sagen wir zb 20 report klicks dass untersucht und dann rausgenommen wird!!

Also /vote 4 report button!!


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Januar 2008)

/vote 4 reportbutton ist wirklich gute idee


----------



## PiGrimar (1. Januar 2008)

/Vote


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

bin ich auch schwer dafür /vote
^^


----------



## AmokStylzz (1. Januar 2008)

/vote

ganz klar


----------



## Seph018 (1. Januar 2008)

is mir glatt ein beitrag wert ^^
/vote oder so


----------



## mazze3333 (1. Januar 2008)

/vote dafür,ganz klar


----------



## astro_junkey (1. Januar 2008)

/vote
wir brauchen keine 16k DPS dolche^^


----------



## derpainkiller (1. Januar 2008)

/vote


----------



## Kurono (1. Januar 2008)

auch /vote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steirer (1. Januar 2008)

/vote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andvari (1. Januar 2008)

Definitiv dafür. Was da zurzeit für Items eingetragen werden ist einfach unter aller Sau...


----------



## stänz (1. Januar 2008)

kommt schon wieter voten /vote!!


----------



## Asphalaen (1. Januar 2008)

Auch dabei!

/vote


----------



## Clon (1. Januar 2008)

/vote


----------



## lollercoaster (1. Januar 2008)

lol ohne p-server items wärs doch langweilig, da würde doch garnix mehr an NEUEN gegeständen kommen und btw diese datenbank nutzt eh kaum einer und sogar wenn, dann stören p-server items doch nicht wenn man nach nem bestimmten z.B. schwert sucht.
gebts doch zu manchmal lacht ihr auch über die p-server items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja war meien meinung dazu


----------



## Tántárár (1. Januar 2008)

/vote


----------



## Hangatyr (1. Januar 2008)

/vote


----------



## Davidor (1. Januar 2008)

/vote 4 report button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Januar 2008)

mir wayne ich find die items lustig


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (1. Januar 2008)

ganz klar...
/vote
!


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Januar 2008)

Lasst diese Ein-Wort-Postings. Die Entwickler sehen den Thread auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (1. Januar 2008)

/vote


----------



## stänz (1. Januar 2008)

ja dann pls einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (1. Januar 2008)

/vote!


----------



## Thoor (1. Januar 2008)

Gut ich bin dafür und da Carcharoth gesagt hat kein Einwortbeitrag

ich /vote

2 WORT!was sagst du nun`? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icewindo (1. Januar 2008)

/vote 

Ganz klar dafür


----------



## ne0r (1. Januar 2008)

/vote dafür
sehr gute idee


----------



## Lefarian (1. Januar 2008)

/vote

100 % dafür


----------



## Untotulus (1. Januar 2008)

/vote 
is mir zwar wayne da ich eh nich nutz aber trotzdem vielleicht nutz ich es ja mal


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gut ich bin dafür und da Carcharoth gesagt hat kein Einwortbeitrag
> 
> ich /vote
> 
> ...


das waren weit über 2 wörter in deinem post^^

/vote


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Januar 2008)

Der nächste kriegt ne Schreibsperre :>


----------



## Tessadon (1. Januar 2008)

/vote

gesperrt?


----------



## Georg217 (1. Januar 2008)

AmokStylzz schrieb:


> /vote
> /vote
> /vote
> /vote
> ...



/vote.....dafür!


----------



## Rudi TD (1. Januar 2008)

/vote   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victo (1. Januar 2008)

Ich weiss ja nicht wofür ihr die Datenbank benutzt,aber ich benutze sie nicht um mir auf der buffed-Startseite immer die neuesten Items anzuschauen,sondern um mich gezielt über bestimmte Gegenstände zu informieren! Dazu brauche ich die Übersicht auf der Startseite nicht und diese Privatserver-Items stören mich von daher kein bisschen,weil ich sie eh nicht zu Gesicht bekomme. Und spätestens wenn diese tollen Gegenstände nicht mehr in der Übersicht auftauchen schreit keiner mehr danach,dass sie aus der DB gelöscht werden sollten,frei nach dem Spruch: "Aus den Augen: Aus dem Sinn". 
Von daher sehe ich eine Report-Funktion lediglich als zusätzliche Belastung der Mitarbeiter von buffed,evtl. auch als unnötige Extrabelastung des Servers (wobei ich davon keine Ahnung habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) an.

EDIT: Omg,das sollte in den Report-button-Thread,sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Januar 2008)

*tröst*


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

lolo
naja mich störts auch net aber so bleeibt die datenbank sauber^^


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn der Thread schon zu ist - hier noch ein offizielles Statement - noch mal: 

Wir haben bereits Filter, um Items von Privat-Servern herauszunehmen. Jedoch gibt es kein absolut sicheres System - Müll wird leider immer mal durchrutschen. Falls es noch nicht aufgefallen ist, die letzten Tage/Wochen war Weihnachten und Neujahr, also ein paar Tage Zeit, in denen auch das buffed-Team gern mal abschalten möchte. Da nicht jeder buffed-Mitarbeiter vollen zugriff auf den Datenbank-Bereich erhält, kann es auch nicht jeder entfernen. Und ja wir kümmern uns um solche Einträge, auch ohne Reportbutton - denn auch hier, wäre der Support-Aufwand, schon wegen des Missbrauchs der Funktion (wie im Forum), selbst mit Moderatoren kaum für uns tragbar. Trotzdem immer her mit Hinweisen. :-)


----------

